

Show HN: Port 6379 - Sane, multicloud Redis hosting. Built with Clojure. - wallrat
https://port6379.com

======
wallrat
I've spent the last couple of months trying to relieve the pains of running
Redis in the cloud. I think we have come up with a rock solid backend which
allows for some awesome tools and functionality.

Some highlights:

    
    
      - We support multiple clouds, Amazon US-EAST available now, 
        with beta customers testing Amazon EU-West and Rackspace. 
        More to come!
      - Your choice of Redis version. Use 2.6 RC-5 with Lua and BIT-operations.
      - A command-line tool we're happy with.
      - Simple master/slave replication config
    

We have a lot of interesting features coming up; secure internet access,
highly available endpoints (handles server and isolation zone failures for
clients), Redis analytics.

As a side note, the backend (and website) is 95% clojure and is a joy to hack
on!

Your feedback is appreciated!

~~~
wallrat
Interesting note, 2 min after submitting to HN, someone seems to have started
an DDOS against our API. Working to route around it right now.

At first we just thought it was the HN crowd storming in :-)

------
duiker101
i' signed up for the free dev plan to see what is like, i will play with it a
bit. i cannot comment on the service yrt but about the landing page it felt...
amateurish. non that it must be beautiful, but it's...too much scarce?

~~~
wallrat
Thanks for the feedback! The landing page is definitely MVP, we'll see if we
can find a designer to make something more inviting!

\--andreas

